# تحقق من تزييف الإنترنت بـ 3 أدوات!



## paul iraqe (6 أكتوبر 2020)

لا تعتبر الإشاعات والأخبار المزيفة أو المضللة أمرا جديدا، فهي  موجودة منذ الأزل، لكن الجديد الآن هو سرعة انتشارها، حيث سهلت وسائل  التواصل الاجتماعي انتشارها على نطاق غير مسبوق، وقد لمسنا مدى خطورتها  خلال انتشار جائحة فيروس كورونا المستجد التي ما زالنا نعاني منها حتى  الآن.

فقد  أفاد باحثون بأن 800 شخص على الأقل ماتوا حول العالم بسبب معلومات خاطئة  متعلقة بفيروس كورونا في الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى من هذا العام، وذلك وفقاً  لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية BBC.
كما أشارت دراسة نُشرت في المجلة  الأميركية لطب المناطق الحارة والنظافة "AJTMH" إلى أن نحو 6 آلاف شخص  دخلوا المستشفى نتيجة لمعلومات خاطئة منشورة على وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي.
وتزداد  صعوبة الثقة في أي شيء تراه على الإنترنت، فهناك الأخبار المزيفة  والحسابات الوهمية عبر منصات التواصل الاجتماعي، بالإضافة إلى التلاعب  بالصور ومقاطع الفيديو لتبدو واقعية باستخدام تقنيات الذكاء الاصطناعي،  مثل: تقنية DeepFakes.
لذلك سنستعرض اليوم بعض الأدوات التي تساعدك في التحقق من الأخبار والصور والحسابات المزيفة عبر الإنترنت بسهولة:


*1- أداة (Spot The Troll) للتحقق من الحسابات الوهمية:*

تعتبر  الحسابات الوهمية أو "الروبوتات الرقمية" Bots من أبرز المشاكل التي يعاني  منها المستخدمون في تويتر ومنصات التواصل الاجتماعي المختلفة، حيث تعمل  على توسيع نطاق وصول المحتوى بشكل مزيف من خلال زيادة إعادة التغريد،  والإعجاب، وتستخدم للتأثير على الرأي العام حول مواضيع محددة، أو من أجل  زيادة المتابعين للحسابات الفردية.
عند البحث عن أدوات تساعدك على  التحقق من الحسابات الوهمية على منصات التواصل الاجتماعي ستجد لكل منصة  أداة مثل: أداة "Circleboom" لتويتر، أو أداة "FakeFind" لموقع إنستغرام،  وهكذا، ولكن لا يوجد أداة تتيح لك التحقق من الحسابات الوهمية على جميع  المنصات التي تستخدمها.








ولكن أداة "Spot The Troll" تعلمك كيف تحدد الحسابات الوهمية بنفسك  على منصات التواصل الاجتماعي، حيث تقدم لك اختبارا يتضمن 8 حسابات، يتضمن  كل منها معلومات شخصية عن صاحب الحساب، ومجموعة من المنشورات، والمطلوب منك  فحص المحتوى وتحديد هل هو من حساب حقيقي أم وهمي.
وقد سحبت الأداة  جميع الحسابات والمنشورات المستخدمة في هذا الاختبار، سواء الحسابات  الحقيقية أو الوهمية، مباشرة من فيسبوك وإنستغرام، وتويتر. لذلك فهو اختبار  حقيقي.
وبعد تحديد كل حساب سيظهر لك خيار "Continue to signs"  لمراجعة العلامات التي تساعد على تحديده، حيث تسلط هذه الأداة الضوء على  جميع المؤشرات التي تجعل الحساب مزيفًا أو حقيقيًا، حتى تتمكن من التحقق من  الحسابات بنفسك.


*2- أداة NewsGuard للتحقق من الأخبار:*

تُعتبر أداة "NewsGuard" من أشهر أدوات التحقق من الأخبار المزيفة، وهي تعتمد في عملها على فريق من الصحفيين وليس الخوارزميات.
توفر  هذه الأداة تقييمات تفصيلية لأكثر من 5800 موقع إخباري، حيث يصنف كل موقع  على أساس تسعة معايير مختلفة، منها: هل الموقع ينشر محتوى مزيفًا باستمرار،  وهل يتجنب العناوين الخادعة، وهل يضع الإعلانات بطريقة واضحة، هل هناك  معلومات عن فريق العمل، وغير ذلك الكثير.








بناء على هذه المعايير تعطي الأداة معيار تقييم معين لتحديد التصنيف  الكلي للموقع. ويحصل الموقع على تصنيف بلون أخضر إذا كان يفي بالمعايير  الأساسية للدقة والمساءلة. بينما يظهر الموقع بلون أحمر إذا فشل في تلبية  المعايير السابقة.
الأداة متاحة كإضافة لجميع متصفحات الويب، وأيضًا كتطبيق للأجهزة المحمولة سواء العاملة نظام أندرويد، أو نظام iOS.


*3- أداة TinEye للتحقق من الصور:*

تشبه  أداة "TinEye" في عملها آلية البحث العكسي عن الصور في محرك بحث غوغل، فكل  ما عليك فعله رفع الصورة التي تريد التحقق منها أو وضع رابط URL الخاص  بها، كما يمكنك أيضًا ببساطة سحب الصور وإفلاتها لبدء البحث.








وستقوم الأداة بفحص الصور عبر قاعدة بيانات الصور الخاصة بها التي تضم أكثر من 41 مليار صورة حتى الآن.
كما  تتيح لك إضافات "TinEye" البحث عن أي صورة ويب ببساطة عن طريق النقر بزر  الماوس الأيمن على الصور في متصفح الويب الذي تستخدمه، كما أن لديها خيارات  لفرز نتائج البحث وتصفيتها.


----------



## Remark (19 نوفمبر 2020)

*تحذير !!*



ياسين حموده قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه التوضيحات. وللمزيد من الالعاب ننصحكم بزيارة موقع العب كار لتحميل العاب الكمبيوتر.



*

رجاء من السادة أعضاء و زوار "منتديات الكنيسة"

توخّى الحذر بعدم الضغط على"الروابط الخارجية"
الموجودة فى مثل هذه المشاركات "الغريبة"
قبل مراجعة المراقبين وإدارة المنتدى !!
​*


----------



## أَمَة (20 نوفمبر 2020)

Remark قال:


> *
> 
> رجاء من السادة أعضاء و زوار "منتديات الكنيسة"
> 
> ...



شكراً أخ Remark على التنبيه. تم حذف المشاركة لأنها مخالفة أيضاً.


----------

